# Microsoft technologies you can use without the fear of patent infringement



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Microsoft has established the *Open Specification Promise*, which allows developers and customers working with commercial or open source software to be able to implement specifications through a simplified method of sharing of technical assets.

These specifications include the Virtual Hard Disk (VHD) Image Format Specification, Office XML File Formats, Security specs (like the Sender ID E-mail Authentication) and numerous Web Services. For a complete list, along with FAQ and Community Representatives' feedback, please visit this web page:

Microsoft Open Specification Promise


----------



## nimd4 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like Micro$oft is getting ready to step-up the pursuit of its patents :S


----------

